# Red bottom?



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello. Today my mother and I rescued 8 adult hedgies. They were in deplorable conditions, nasty urine soaked flooring with feces everywhere. I noticed one had a awfully red rump and was wondering if it could have been from sitting in urine? I figured if it was mites, they would all probably have them and the skin of the others looks good.
One other does have a samll bite near her ear, should I put anything on it or just keep it clean?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh jeez, poor hedgies.  I'm glad you guys took them, and I hope they settle in and get to full health quickly!

I would guess the redness could definitely be from urine burns. Does it look raw or open at all, like she's been scratching or chewing at all, or just red, irritated-looking skin? I'm not sure what you could do to help it heal though. I would suggest a bath, at least, for all of them (though that's probably a given and you may have already done it anyway), and perhaps booking a vet appointment for at least her, as well as any others with health issues that come up.

Is the bite still open and/or bleeding? If it looks like it's already healing and you don't see anything alarming about it (pus, swelling, lots of redness, etc.) that would indicate infection, I'd leave it be and keep it clean. If it's still pretty new, you could put a bit of regular Neosporin/Polysporin (NOT Extra Strength or Pain Relief) on it if she'll let you, to keep it from getting infected.

Good luck with them all, I hope they start feeling better soon with you guys!


----------



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

It just looks red and irritated, not raw or open at all. We haven't given them baths yet, it was kinda late when we got home and we have to scrub all the cages down. I have two of the hoggies here, the rest are at moms. I'll be going over their tomorrow and I'll take a look at the sore bottom again, maybe give a bath.

The females are all possibly pregnant so I'm kinda leary about bathing and causing stress. None really look fat enough to deliver in the next few days so maybe we should get them clean now why we have a chance.

The bite looks fresh but its not bleeding anymore and has scabbed up well. If I bath her I will clean it up and put some neo on it. That particular hog is pretty tame so she should be ok with me tending to it.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'n not a breeder at all (and if a breeder contradicts what I say - listen to them first), but I personally would try to get them clean now, since I know you can't bathe mom after babies are born - they won't recognize her since she'd smell different. But that's definitely a question to ask a breeder, just in case.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

How many were there? And was this a breeder or something? That sounds horrible!!


----------



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

There were 8 total, mom took 4, I took 2 and the local pet store took a couple temporarily to help us out. This was a relative who had a pet store then got really sick and couldn't care for anything. The hoggies were just the tip of the iceberg. There where over 20 snakes, dozens of reptiles, sugar gliders, flying squirrels, a prairie dog, chipmunks, chinchillas, guinea pigs, fish, a dwarf mongoose and around 400 live feeder rodents. We got everything rehomed in 2 days, mom and I took in what we could but with out help from many other people, we would have had a worse mess to deal with.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

wow that's alot of animals! Is your relative okay?? And how are the hogs doing?


----------



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

The hogs are doing good. All eating and enjoying clean, uncrowded caging. Relative is ok for now but will never be completely healthy again.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

oh well thats good for the hogs, best wishes to your relative ^.^


----------



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks. I posted pics of my two girls in the color help forum, you can see the wound behind the ear of the cinnicot one.


----------

